# Bird Table



## gimpy (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi all,

My brother inlaw is from England, so my sister inlaw asked me to make a bird table. So, I had to ask, what the heck is a bird table..........she showed me a picture and it is what we in the US call a bird feeder........So, I built it to her specs.....as I will show, But I added a little extra since they are basset hound lovers.

Thanks to Kevin for the of cedar for the center top final:

The cedar had a few small hair line crack, I filled them with turquois and ca

Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 11 | +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2015)

Great job Terry im sure they loved it. Sorry about the cracks I was sure it didnt have any but it looks like you took lemons and made lemonade. Really cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gimpy (Apr 6, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Great job Terry im sure they loved it. Sorry about the cracks I was sure it didnt have any but it looks like you took lemons and made lemonade. Really cool!


Cracks were cool, it really set it off, no problems
thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 6, 2015)

Great looking bird feeder !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 6, 2015)

Good job on that Bird Table Terry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 6, 2015)

Very nice! Now to keep those pesky squirrels out of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gimpy (Apr 7, 2015)

DLJeffs said:


> Very nice! Now to keep those pesky squirrels out of it.


That's why it is in the Philia area, and not out here in the country..............nothing like a good squirrel potpie


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 7, 2015)

First bird table I've seen. I like it! Nice touch with the hound weather vane. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice work Terry! They are going to love that...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

